# Laco Pilot Watch 42MM Type A Quartz Or Steinhart 44MM Nav B?



## ajustin67 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I have about 500 I want to put down on a Semi decent Pilot style watch. I have tried various other alternatives and come back unsatisfied because it was either too big, or too cheap.. Those models include the Maratac Pilot - Very Cool watch, Just too damn big. Sottomarino Nav B chrono was too Big at 45mm.. Lum Tec m31 Chrono was too strange... I think I just want a Nav B , with good lume.. I have been shopping and reading for nearly a month and narrowed it down between the Laco Pilot 42mm Quartz, or the Steinhart 44mm Nav B Auto... I'm not so much interested in the hand wind, or anything like that, I just love the look of the retro / modernistic dial on the Nav B... To be brutally honest, I'm leaning towards the Steinhart, but In the back of my mind, my conscience is telling me to go with the Laco 42mm Quartz.. I don't want the miyota movement because I have read the dial is very GREEN.. 

If anyone can tell me how the 42 Laco's wear I would be so thankful.. My wrist is between 7 to 7 1/4 inches .. Does the Laco wear pretty large? I did notice that the Steinhart @ 44mm Seems bigger, but the case is also about twice as thick.. It's 3 MM higher off the wrist and the distance between crown and Dial is also much thicker, i'm not sure how much to be exact.. Please let me know you're opinions.. My only biggest fear about going with the Laco, is receiving it and feeling like the dial is too small. Thanks Guys!

Alex


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I own the Steinhart, and I have a 6.75 wrist, it looks great. I personally could not see getting a Classic Pilots watch with a battery in it....The battery part of it would ruin that classic feel for me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I have the new Laco 42mm ETA, it wears quite large with the straight lugs, lug to lug length is approx. 50mm. 

The dial isn't green :-s I guess there has been some talk about the strength of the lume and yes it is full on, if you walk from sun to shade it glows pretty brightly. I like it, usually people b.... about the lume not being good enough on watches.

If it comes down to a decision between quartz and mechanical, get the mechanical regardless of whether it's Laco or Steinhart.

PS. I have a 7.50 wrist and am glad I didn't get the 45mm.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't pass the miyota version because it's green. The lume is very strong, but the colour of the compound in sunlight is white. When entering a less lit room, the lume will glow with a green colour as it's supposed to...


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

My wrist is a little bigger than yours and one of my daily wearers is the Laco 55 mm; however, when I wear the 42 - like I am today - I find that it's a perfect size. The watch is ALL dial, so it's difficult to apply normal sizing logic to it. It does wear bigger than its size suggests.

I also own a Steinhart and can only say that when compared to the Laco they are two very, very different watches. The Steinhart is a fantastic bargain, it's well made, and I have no complaints with it. The Laco on the other hand brings with it a sense of occasion when you put it on. It's case (ETA and quartz models) looks like NOTHING else you will ever buy. And the Laco watch has lineage; with a Laco you you own a direct descendant of an original, with the other brands you mentioned they're copies of that original.

What I can't comment on is the quartz movement. I typically only buy mechanical watches, but that's _my_ thing. Your preferences are your own, so if a quartz movement is an option for you, then you do have a real tough choice to make.

One thing though: please don't get a handwind Steinhart based on a Unitas movement. The most important design aspect of a B-Uhr is its central second hand; handwind models that use 6497 movements (a sub-dial for the second hand complication) are an aberration of the original B-Uhr's highly-functional design.


----------



## ajustin67 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks UWE!

That's what I need is some Input from an owner.. You know after sleeping for a few hours and thinking about it, I might lean on the Laco' 42. C3 Lume, Bead Blasted case, blued hands.. Plus, the Laco could probably be used more frequently for more formal occasions.. But Everything in my conscience is telling me " Steinhart ". I'm still not sure but one thing I know for sure is that usually with Larger, heavier watches, even in the 44 range, with having a 7 inch wrist, it's still there. Right now I'm sporting a Jorg gray 6500, which clocks in at 41mm. IMHO it's way to small. But on the flip side, it's so invisible. I can sleep with this thing on, Usually with larger watches you never get the comfort of forgetting it's on your wrist. Geez it's hard man! I have to pull the trigger soon though, because the Euro is down big time right now, the euro is at it's lowest point in several years, and they say it's about to shoot back up.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

ajustin67 said:


> I have to pull the trigger soon though, because the Euro is down big time right now, the euro is at it's lowest point in several years, and they say it's about to shoot back up.


No one said it would be easy. And this won't be you last watch. You have the luxury of buying one and putting the other in a wish list. And if you don't like what you end up with, you can always sell it. Some guys around here seem to flip watches for a living.

I really wish you hadn't mentioned the weak Euro. I'm in no position to buy anything new for the moment, but if the exchange is good... well, you should never pass up a bargain.


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

I am coming late to this thread, but I faced the same choice. My wrist size is 7 inches. I bought a Laco 42mm automatic and the size is perfect. It fits well on my wrist, but it does wear large, and I cannot see myself wearing anything much larger in a_ pilot watch_ because the case is so high. The Laco case is 12.8mm thick and that's enough for me. The Steinhart is a beautiful watch, but besides being 44mm, the case is 14.3 mm thick , which for my wrist is too high. What did you finally decide to buy? Are you happy with it?


----------



## Anxietyprone (Jul 26, 2012)

I am one of those collectors that occasionally buys quartz or Japanese movement watches, and then ultimately sells them. It's completely my hang up about movements. Even though the highest-end companies have quartz driven watches in their collection, I cannot live long-term with a quartz watch. 
Since the movement supplier Swatch/ETA continues to decrease the supply of movements to other Swiss watch companies its competitors are having to look for other sources, including China. So the traditional Swiss automatic movement may be even more scarce. For example, Tag Heuer is now buying movement parts from Seiko, which it will use in their Calibre 1887! In turn the Swiss parliament is getting pressure from ETA-reliant companies to loosen the "Swiss Made" requirements in order to mitigate the damage to the trademark. It's an interesting state of affairs that will indirectly affect us watch collectors. How it relates to *ajustin67's * buying decision has even greater implications. My advice is that you buy what looks good on your wrist.


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

i would prefer the Laco over the Steinhart


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

cbr2012 said:


> i would prefer the Laco over the Steinhart


 Would you tell us why? They are really two very different pilot watches. The Laco has a 42mm sandblasted finish with flieger numbers on the side case, straight lugs, and a very accurate ETA quartz movement. The Steinhart has a 44mm brushed case, curved down lugs, and a ETA automatic movement. I think it comes down to personal preferences about these details because both are excellent watches and outstanding values for the money.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd go for the quartz b dial, with the straight lugs and blued hands over a steinhart ETA auto homage. Because the Laco has more historical accuracy and brand association despite the movement. But I'd try and stretch for the ETA Laco only because a sweeping seconds hand would really be more desirable.


----------

